# big fish, made my day



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

went out to a private lake that my girlfriend's grandparents have a place on, its been mentioned on the site before, but i don't care to name it agian, fishing was slow in the middle of the day, went in and grilled up some dinner and headed back out, was throwing my favorite spinnerbait and WHAM! got this girl, she was 15 inches and about 1.5 lbs. look out FLW.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Looks bigger than 1.5! Nice bass

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmbenjamin (Jul 28, 2012)

That fish is at least 2.5 lbs. Good work

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks, it was quite a bit bigger than that, I was just being a smartass taking a jab at another thread, that's my best bass this year. She didn't feel big at first, then she turned my boat a little and I figured I better grab my net.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Haha! I caught onto the joke right away lol! That fish actually seems to be around 11lbs..


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

